# Audio Art PA-2150 A Class



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about this amp? I can't find info on it with a Google search.

Audio Art PA2150 Class A Sq Amplifier Very RARE Old School Amp | eBay


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Anybody?

Here is the relisted auction:

Audio Art PA2150 Class A Sq Amplifier Very RARE Old School Amp | eBay


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

if you research the amps that were produced before Audio Art made their successful run with the tan or white series of amps, and well before they produced their blue series, the NXS line, David Yeh speaks about some of them, some were designed by him, and some were designed by another engineer, and I believe they actually collaborated on a couple of amp designs together, this was another engineer with Audio Art.

I researched him a few weeks ago and there are threads here in DIYMA where he gives answers to some forum member's questions about the amps.

I saw where he said his later series of amps were better designed, he had his designs being built by a Korean amp manufacturer, I posted about some of these amps recently, even going so far as to post a Korean amp review where they show the amp guts of the later series David Yeh designed.


I don't know if the later series of amps being made in Korea were any better but the ones produced here in America seemed to be made with the best stuff available at the time, and that is what David Yeh has said, sets the Audio Art product apart from the production line product that was popular around that time.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ive owned a few AA amps in my day but none looked anything like that one.
I may be completely wrong but I think that one in the listing could be a Chinese copy/counterfeit.

Looks a lot like the Pyramid Gold Class A series.

Pyramid Gold Series Class A Bridgeable Amplifier, Model Number PB-400G... - Repocast.com®


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Back about 30 years ago we had a Flea Market that sold those Pyramid amps and everybody was using them.This is one of the amps I cut my teeth on learning amplifier repair.I remember them very well.
Back then they were pretty good considering what was available.Great for pushing 6x9's.The other popular amps were the Sanyo 100watt brick style amps that had heat sink fins on each side(PA6110).Toshiba made a few amps also.
The Pyramid used a 50 watt STK pack for an output device with Bipolar transistors in the PS.
As soon as I seen the picture of the AA with the red light,DIN plug,bridging switch and heat sink design I flashed back 30 years ago.
I could be mistaken and AA could have had Pyramid design an amp for them,but odds are its a fake.
Ive seen sooo many rip offs over the years its hard to think otherwise.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

yeah, nothing about that amp screams quality and David Yeh said they always pushed using quality parts in their Audio Art amplifiers.

the cheapness of the build, the shoddy silk-screened name, and the basic low-tier terminals used, indicate a badly executed knock-off.

and to my knowledge, Audio Art never produced any "Class A" amplifiers, even with their best efforts. I think that the designers of the amps knew enough about amplifiers not to stick "class A" on their amps at any rate.

Reminds me of the Targa/Sherwood stuff from way back, if not Pyramid/Pyle.


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

cajunner said:


> yeah, nothing about that amp screams quality and David Yeh said they always pushed using quality parts in their Audio Art amplifiers.
> 
> the cheapness of the build, the shoddy silk-screened name, and the basic low-tier terminals used, indicate a badly executed knock-off.


I'm wondering if that's the case with this one as well considering it only does half it's rated power.
Audio Art A-3004

My a-225 doesn't seem to be the same build quality as the other AA amps I've owned either.




> and to my knowledge, Audio Art never produced any "Class A" amplifiers, even with their best efforts. I think that the designers of the amps knew enough about amplifiers not to stick "class A" on their amps at any rate.


They had a few that were marketed as class a. Scroll down to the A-120, A-140 and A-240.
car amplifiers2_a


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Jesus Christ said:


> They had a few that were marketed as class a. Scroll down to the A-120, A-140 and A-240.
> car amplifiers2_a


I stand corrected!

some of those Audio Art amps that came in NXS blue, weren't much to look at either...


maybe the amps varied because the amp designers changed over the years.

there's more going on with the company, Korea, America, etc. production, I think they even had some of it made in China.

I wouldn't mind using the better Audio Art stuff but some of their cheaper stuff I'd throw back to 1998...


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

I talked to the seller who I've bought from before and have some trust in. He said this is one of Audio Art's first models from the 1980s and there is pretty much no info available on their products from that era. I tend to believe him because they weren't a well known enough brand to bother counterfeiting back then, if ever. I remember some Mexican company used the Audio Art name for a bit recently but this amp seems to definitely be from the last century.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

If thats true then I would think they are the same as the Pyramid Gold series.
I wish the guy on Ebay would post a gut shot on his listing.


I just ask him if he would do it.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

His name is Christopher Blood...

Ask him for gut pics...his a good guy to do business with...


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

looking at some of the early Audio Art product on ampguts link provided, means that the company really put a lot of emphasis on increasing the quality of the amplifiers as they progressed and I believe the NXS line came from wanting to cheapen the costs of manufacture but still have a decent circuit and basic guts, maybe by having two lines, one cheaper built but still decent, was the trick since I remember with the white/tan Audio Art models they were really high retail, and I believe the dealer price wasn't great either so the shops couldn't budge too much on price.

I had looked at those but eventually went with Rockford because you could find a dealer who had a pile of amps on the floor and wanted to move inventory. You didn't see piles of Audio Art stuff, except for the NXS which ended up in some super sales type traveling show bins.

I had even picked up some of the woofers, hoping they were awesome but they weren't much better than the normal Pyle/Pyramid stuff that was competing with RF at the time.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

It's an Audio Art amp, older model but not true class a. Samething the older Alphasonik amps that were stamped "class a".


----------

